# Rare classical music



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Rare classical music is really hard to find via downloadable music. If the album is "out of print" (which is extremely annoying) then pretty much all of the online stores have it removed.

Arkivmusic.com is a nice place to find albums, many of which are rare and out of print, though it only sells CDs. As for [legal] downloading, ..... someone know a place???


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm... I can't think an online store larger than amazon where you can purchase many albums or tracks in mp3 format. As for 'rare', a recent news came to mind: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7382451.stm: "_A long-lost opera by the Italian composer Antonio Vivaldi has been performed for the first time in 278 years, in the city of Prague._" Now that's rare. But you'll have to wait for the CD if interested.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

I've tried to find Rachy's Polka de WR, but it's absolutely allusive. strange that, as it was one of Horowitz's favorite encores


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you imagine how much great music has been written and never even played once. How many composers are writing music? Without a name or reputation I am certain that some really great music has been written but never played at all. Just think of all the music that some of the Jewish composers murdered by the Nazis was destroyed and never played as an example. Some was miraculously rescued and did come to public release and was performed but much more was not.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

trojan-rabbit said:


> I've tried to find Rachy's Polka de WR, but it's absolutely allusive. strange that, as it was one of Horowitz's favorite encores


http://classic.chubrik.ru/mp3/Rachmaninov/Rach_PolkaVR_Horowitz.mp3


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

This is why I haunt the second hand LP dealers. There is so much that still cant be found on cd.


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

I've been trying to Find Kraft Timpani Concerto #1 For like ever.
Anyone know any labels that have released it?
Cheers in advance.


----------



## Mad Ludwig (May 17, 2008)

I imagine that there is some quantity of good music resting in obscurity but I think more pieces are gathering dust because they lack something; value. I have heard more than my share of "premieres" that sank out of sight after one playing. As a rule, if a piece makes it the first time around then word of mouth will send it on it's way to further performances. We have a chamber music festival annually and it always includes a first time work. After 15 years I can't recall any of them. I asked the director of the series about this; whether they had ever played one of those pieces a second time and he said they had not.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

trojan-rabbit said:


> I've tried to find Rachy's Polka de WR, but it's absolutely allusive. strange that, as it was one of Horowitz's favorite encores


I thought you were searching for a score.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

trojan-rabbit said:


> I've tried to find Rachy's Polka de WR, but it's absolutely allusive. strange that, as it was one of Horowitz's favorite encores


Not that elusive. It's on this, track 15:










and is available HERE as a download for $0.89.


----------

